
I'd guess using the hotel's name to put the mark at ease was effective - eganist
https://twitter.com/eganist/status/879917082233778177/photo/1
======
eganist
(Some) Details:

Hotels in a major metro area have apparently been targeted by someone calling
rooms and posing as hotel staff. It's been pretty effective, or so I could
conclude not just from seeing a friend fall for it but from seeing the actual
letter printed by one of the hotels (dated over a week ago) to help patrons
get out of the charge with their credit providers.

Withholding details until I've been cleared to provide more. I frankly have no
idea how common a practice this is; I just thought it was a creative way to
rapidly establish trust with hotel patrons.

